# Wines Re-visited



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I think we need to start up that most convivial of threads again. I had the occasion to try a very nice bit of bubbly with a creme brulee last night. It is an Italian red bubbly with a touch of sweetness and fruit. It is Rosa Regale and here is a link to a review:



Warmest regards


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

as much as I am a lover of all things Italian...I must say that never could get into Italian sparkling wines (Asti, Prosecco, and the like)...for whatever reason they just seem "over exaggerated" the drys are too acidic, and the sweets are too sweet...for the msot part I love Italian wines, they are my favorites, but when it comes to bubbly, there are a handful of CA sparkling whites that I enjoy, but for the most part I really only like champagne...that being said, I'm always willing to try something new though, if I have the opportunity to pick some of this Rosa Regale up, I'll give it a go...


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

We are keepers of all things Italian in my household as well, though I am mostly German. None of the bubbly reds have been pleasing here either, but I am willing to give it another try. We used to drink that dreadful Lambrusco stuff. On a somewhat related note, Mrs. Eye and I went on a quest to find the best chardonnay under $20. Penfolds Koonamunga Hill 2006 was the clear winner at 10 bucks! Have you noticed this trend of aging chardonnay in metal-lined casks? It makes for an awful, tart taste. Give me oak, or give me shiraz!


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of Italian wines in general, but that may be because I haven't tried enough of them. I have tried Chianti (which can be too spicy), Barolo (I had a cheap one that wasn't very good), Montepulciano (almost sour tasting), and Aglianico del Vulture (wine from the region where my forefathers came from) and at best they were average. Maybe I need to spend more like I do on French wines, which I love for their earthiness.

As far as Italian dessert wines, the Muscato d'Asti, also from Basilicata, is delicious. Its very sweet, but with strawberries I'm not sure anything goes better.

I had with my dinner last night (Chicken Schwerema, hummus and Med salad) a beautiful California red by Marietta...OLD VINE RED. Its was so delicious and around $14 a bottle. I could have had the whole thing, but only settled for a glass and a half so I could wake up and hit the gym this morning.


----------

